# Top 5 Bums in the NBA



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

Who are the top 5 bums in the NBA? By bums, I mean either wastes of talent, overpaid scrubs etc.

My top 5 list, in no particular order:

1. Latrell Sprewell - You're not getting $14 million dollars to 'feed your family.' I'd be surprised if he even got signed by any team for the minimum.

2. Kwame Brown - Already 3-4 years in the league, and still producing nothing. He's been terrible this year, what a bum. Waste of a #1 pick.

3. Michael Olowokandi - Averaging like 10 points per game in his career, waste of size...he's a bum as well. Clippers wasted their high pick on him.

4. Jerome James - One good series against the Kings lands him a $30 million dollar contract, for a 5 points per game player. Now that he has a fat contract, he's injured all of a sudden and not playing so well anymore. What a coincidence.

5. Dajuan Wagner - Top 5 pick, not even in the NBA anymore. All he did was jack up shots when he played, and he wasn't hitting any them. Prolly won't ever see him in the league. What a bum.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Currently, Latrell Sprewell and Dajuan Wagner are not in the NBA; so they are just bums!


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I see you have a pretty loose definition for "in the NBA."


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

pr0wle said:


> 4. Jerome James - One good series against the Kings lands him a $30 million dollar contract, for a 5 points per game player. Now that he has a fat contract, he's injured all of a sudden and not playing so well anymore. What a coincidence.
> 
> 5. Dajuan Wagner - Top 5 pick, not even in the NBA anymore. All he did was jack up shots when he played, and he wasn't hitting any them. Prolly won't ever see him in the league. What a bum.


How many GM's have overpaid a player based on 1 playoff series? Croshere, Tim Thomas, etc. when are teams gonna learn. 

As for Juanny he was good his rookie year, and a series of injuries and health problems killed his progress. I wouldn't necesarilly classify him as a bum, he played with effort, just had alot of bad luck.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

1. Jerome Moiso
2. Jason Kapono
3. Trevor Ariza
4. Matt Barnes
5. Dijon Thompson


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> How many GM's have overpaid a player based on 1 playoff series? Croshere, Tim Thomas, etc. when are teams gonna learn.
> 
> As for Juanny he was good his rookie year, and a series of injuries and health problems killed his progress. I wouldn't necesarilly classify him as a bum, he played with effort, just had alot of bad luck.


 The funny thing is, when posters try to speak on talent of prospective players and current players, some guy always loves to say "well these are professional talent scouts, so they KNOW talent or lack thereof better than anyone"

Then you have guys like JJ, Dampier and Foyle getting overpaid.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tragedy said:


> The funny thing is, when posters try to speak on talent of prospective players and current players, some guy always loves to say "well these are professional talent scouts, so they KNOW talent or lack thereof better than anyone"
> 
> Then you have guys like JJ, Dampier and Foyle getting overpaid.



Woooo now.... don't put JJ in the same sentence as Eric "I'm the best center in the league" Dampier and Agonal "My agent had sex with the Golden State GM to get me my contract" Foyle.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Your Top 5 "Bums in the NBA" thread includes a player who is...not in the NBA.

Here's my list:

1) Danny Fortson
2) Danny Fortson
3) Danny Fortson
4) Danny Fortson
5) Jason Kapono


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

tempe85 said:


> Woooo now.... don't put JJ in the same sentence as Eric "I'm the best center in the league" Dampier and Agonal "My agent had sex with the Golden State GM to get me my contract" Foyle.


 oops. Forgot that JJ is also for Joe Johnson. I was talking about Jerome James lol


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Which I thought was obvious. How could Joe Johnson be overpaid. At least dude is always out there.


----------



## Shabadoo (Feb 12, 2005)

Sweetney probably has the biggest bum....


----------



## joshed_up (Aug 6, 2005)

Jerome James! hands down.
and Brian Scalarbrine. ask any Celtics fan.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Shabadoo said:


> Sweetney probably has the biggest bum....



This is true, this is true.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Tim Thomas
Tim Thomas
Tim Thomas
Tim Thomas
Tim Thomas

14 Million a season and he can't even make the active list.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Ron Mexico said:


> 1. Jerome Moiso
> 2. Jason Kapono
> 3. Trevor Ariza
> 4. Matt Barnes
> 5. Dijon Thompson


thats sounds about rite


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

how is Dijon Thompson a bum? Isn't he in the developmental league? He hasn't even played a game in NBA.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Darko! Jk I'll Give Him 2 More Years


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Scalabrine. $15,000,000 (fifteen *million* dollars) to average 1.8 points off 40.9% shooting (one rebound and .3 assists) and a turnover in 9.3 minutes per game. His PER? *.4* (in comparison, Paul Pierce's is *28.5*). *Fifteen million dollars.*


----------



## PlatnumStyle (Nov 23, 2005)

SHEED! said:


> Darko! Jk I'll Give Him 2 More Years


No need to wait. He is a certafied bum.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Trevor Ariza was a second round draft pick he's ok definitely not a bum


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Ron Mexico said:


> 1. Jerome Moiso
> 2. Jason Kapono
> 3. Trevor Ariza
> 4. Matt Barnes
> 5. Dijon Thompson



looks like some people didn't get it (these players and the threadstarter have something in common)....

it was suppose to be a joke... :rofl: these could of been serious responses wow


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Ron Mexico said:


> looks like some people didn't get it (these players and the threadstarter have something in common)....
> 
> it was suppose to be a joke...


lol, oops. I didn't really look at the list. He just stood out so.


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! said:


> thats sounds about rite


Yeah, I mean its not like Trevor Ariza is a really good defender who plays good enough offense and is getting screwed in the minutes department by Larry Brown, who is giving time to Mo Taylor at SF instead of Ariza, right?

...Right?


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

Ron Mexico said:


> looks like some people didn't get it (these players and the threadstarter have something in common)....
> 
> it was suppose to be a joke... :rofl: these could of been serious responses wow


I knew you were joking, but I'm not so sure about K0Be & GoRdOn R00XX LOL!


----------



## aNgelo5 (Oct 24, 2005)

Chris Mihm should be on this list he is a super scrub waste of size waste of human cells.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

Got to go with Brian Scalabrine, how did that guy ever get a 5 year contract? he should be on 10-day contracts for his entire career.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Premier said:


> Scalabrine. $15,000,000 (fifteen *million* dollars) to average 1.8 points off 40.9% shooting (one rebound and .3 assists) and a turnover in 9.3 minutes per game. His PER? *.4* (in comparison, Paul Pierce's is *28.5*). *Fifteen million dollars.*


I will probably never understand why, why in the world, would the celtics give him that kind of money. I guess the Celt's like their Irish.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

how is Matt Barnes a bum? he may not be the most talented player in the world put he gives it 100% on every possession

1) Jerome James
2) Michael Olowokani
3) Eric Dampier
4) Brian Scalabrine
5) Tim Thomas


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Dodigago said:


> how is Matt Barnes a bum? he may not be the most talented player in the world put he gives it 100% on every possession
> 
> 1) Jerome James
> 2) Michael Olowokani
> ...


Eric Dampier? i would have to disagree with that. There are much bigger bums in the league LOL


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> Eric Dampier? i would have to disagree with that. There are much bigger bums in the league LOL


hes a total bum, he plays once every 5 years to get his monster contract and just stops giving a ****


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Dodigago said:


> hes a total bum, he plays once every 5 years to get his monster contract and just stops giving a ****


He had 17 points and 6 boards in the Miami game last night. Not to mention many cluch free throws.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

#1 for the 2005-06 season, I present :









5.3 points per game
6.7 rebounds per game
0.75 blocks per game
*39% from the field* 
*36% from the free throw line* 

He is without a doubt, the worst starter in the league.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

AI actually shoots a better percentage then someone in the season?


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

y the hate on jason kapono? i thought people all know he is only a role player, no more than that.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Premier said:


> Scalabrine. *$15,000,000 (fifteen million dollars)* to average 1.8 points off 40.9% shooting (one rebound and .3 assists) and a turnover in 9.3 minutes per game. His PER? *.4* (in comparison, Paul Pierce's is *28.5*). *Fifteen million dollars.*


That's for 5 years though, right? Which makes him quite a bargain actually. :biggrin:


----------



## Natedagreat12 (Nov 26, 2005)

HKF said:


> Which I thought was obvious. How could Joe Johnson be overpaid. At least dude is always out there.


Joe, that kid was underatted. Even though i hated the Suns i liked Joe


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Aurelino said:


> That's for 5 years though, right? Which makes him quite a bargain actually. :biggrin:


I have a couple of basketball cards that you may be interested in. Starting price, $10,000.


----------



## The-Future-Phenom (Oct 4, 2005)

pr0wler said:


> Who are the top 5 bums in the NBA? By bums, I mean either wastes of talent, overpaid scrubs etc.
> 
> My top 5 list, in no particular order:
> 
> ...



I agree with these three players. They either were projected bright spots for NBA basketball or had a chance to be one...So there now basically recks.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

The Toronto Raptors


----------

